# Check out this tractor!



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I just saw this on E-bay. Super nice Tafe under a different name at a great price it seems to me. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26193&item=3841024955&rd=1


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the link, Durwood. I saw some of these at the Missouri State Fair last month, but I didn't get a chance to talk to anybody about them, or really look them over.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Not a bad looking tractor. For the money looks better than the Northern Tool tractors.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Not a bad looking tractor. For the money looks better than the Northern Tool tractors. *


No comparison PSrumors. Northern Tools are Chinese and these are Korean. Like Kioti, Farmtrac, Branson, Century, TYM, Some Mahindras and Tafe.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes but the pricing is about the same and for the same money it's not a bad looking tractor compared to what else is out there.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

its Green TOO


----------



## bobbyb (Sep 26, 2004)

Actually, that tractor is an LG Montana. It is an actual LG and the reason it looks like a TAFE, Long, Farmtrac, landtrac etc. is because LG manufactures those machines for those companies. 

LG is now in a partnership with a U.S. company to distribute the LG tractors so no it is not a re-badged Long or any other it is the real deal.

Here is the LG web site for any one interested.

http://www.lgagri.com:8080/lg/english/

I love them as they are very high end with incredible standard features and the prices are very good. We have dealers coming on very fast. 

Here is the break down. Every machine has hydro-steering.

The first two numbers in the model number are the engine hp so the LG2740 and the LG3240 have 3 cylinder Daedong engines, hydro-steer, 8F/8R sync trans and sync shuttle shift. Very nice, heavy smooth CUTS.

The LG3440HST and the LG3940HST are hydrostatic drives, with hydro-steering. Remotes are standard as is elec. hyd. pto. The 34hp is a 3 cyl. Daedong and the 39hp is a 4 cyl. Mitsubishi.

The LG3040, 3840, 4340, 4940 and 5740 are all Mitsubishi powered, have 16F/16R sync trans and shuttle on the 43, 49 and 57hp models and 12F/12R on the 30 and 38hp models. The 4340 and 4940 can have cab or not and the 5740 is cab only. The warranty on all LG tractors is factory 3 years. 1st year is bumper to bumper and the 2nd and 3rd years are engine and power train limited warranty.

These tractors are heavy and a simple comparision would be a JD 790 vs. the LG2740. The LG weighs 2600lbs, has hydro steer, is sync trans and shuttle and cost less than the JD. The Jd is 2105lbs, 8F2R standard gears and has power steering.

Not knocking the JD guys just a straight comparision of two similar machines.

There is much more but to much to list. If any one wants any info I would be happy to send it to you.

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Bobby! :friends: :cheers: Thanks for the information and hope you will be a regular poster here. We can certainly use and benefit from someone such as yourself with your background and knowledge of these machines. Great post! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobbyb (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Chief. I hope I can be a positive addition. This is a great site and I look forward to learning alot and hopefully being able to contribute.

Bobby


----------



## dkrobinson (Oct 18, 2011)

I have no idea if I'm posting this in the right place or not. Recently my husband purchased a Tafe 35di and it's my job to find a manual for it. After a couple of hours of searching I still can't find one.

Would anybody by chance know where I might find a manual for this tractor. He has dealt with tractors for years but this Tafe is a first for me - I've never heard of such a thing I can only imagine how hard it will be to find parts.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum dkrobinson I don't know anything about the Tafe tractors except they had a three cylinder Perkins diesel engine see this link... Tractors UK - Tafe Tractors
They are an English tractor. Hope this helps
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## dkrobinson (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Maybe they can direct me to a manual.

Thanks for the help.


----------

